# Gaggia Carezza problems



## blueflyingtonight (Nov 22, 2008)

I have been given a Gaggia Carezza which appears to be dead. When you power up the temperature light flashes on and off as does the descale light. The temperature gauge slowly moves just over half way round the dial and stops. Following the descale instructions gets me nowhere. The advice is to power up and run some descaler through the steam wand as a first step but nothing happens when you open the steam valve - no sound of a pump operating and no flow. Can anyone help me to breathe life into this machine?

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Lizzi (Jan 17, 2016)

Hi Steve.

Sorry I can't actually help you with your machine problems. I am new to making 'proper' coffee myself, having moved from a bean to cup to a Gaggia Carezza at Christmas. All I'd say is don't hold your breath waiting for a response from here. If you search 'Carezza' in the forum you will see only a few questions, and even fewer replies. During my short time reading these posts, I have got the impression that there is a definite snob value to owning a Classic over a Carezza. Unfortunately, mine was a gift from my other half so I am not about to sell it on for a second hand Classic (which seems to be the stock answer to any Carezza questions.) He did his research, bless him, before he made the purchase, but as the new Classic is now getting such poor reviews, went for the Carezza instead. So it looks like us Carezza owners are just going to have to fumble around in the dark....!!

Best of luck in fixing your machine.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Sorry to hear you are having troubles. I would actually assume that the lack of response is not due to snobbery, but simply a low level of ownership on the forum and lack of specific knowledge. My Google search for info only improved when I assumed you actually had Carezza Deluxe. The parts diagram shows a microswitch at the steam knob, which is a good place to start. There is also a temperature sensor in the thermoblock, so that may be a possibility...

Considering the dignostic difficulties inherent in any machine containing electronics, the ability to provide precise advice is difficult! I couldn't work out how the descale indicator gets its information. Is it time based, or actually based on scale build up?


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

Which model carezza? Old abs type or new version.


----------



## blueflyingtonight (Nov 22, 2008)

gaggiamanualservice.com said:


> Which model carezza? Old abs type or new version.


It's this one here: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Gaggia-Carezza-Deluxe-Espresso-Machine/dp/B009WMO5FS

I have tried searching forums etc and can find very little about servicing/troubleshooting. I also have a gaggia classic which is so easy to service and keep running smoothly. I suspect the machine has electronics in that are foreign to the classic and a potential barrier to DIY repairs. Any help much appreciated.

Steve


----------

